# Mass gainer protein - gross



## ATLRigger (Nov 15, 2021)

So I usually just get whey isolate but I decided to try BodyTech Prime Mass.  
Holy shit, a serving is four giant scoops! 
It’s gross and messes up my diet; it makes me not even hungry for regular food. 
What gives? Is mass gainer totally bogus?
I think I’m gonna cut it out.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 15, 2021)

Transparent Labs Mass Gainer is 15 servings for $69.00
53g protein
114g carbs

Homey Claus don't play that so I decided to make my own...

3 protein sources (total 53g)

Hydrolyzed Whey (23g)
Micellar Casein (19g)
Collagen Peptides (11g)

3 carb sources (total 117g)

Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin (29g x 2)
Whole Oat Powder (27g x 2)
Powdered Cashew Butter (5g)

...and voila, a hell of a lot more servings with zero sugar.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 15, 2021)

Don’t buy weight gainers. They’re all junk and sugar. You can make your own high calorie protein shakes. Adjust the portions to your goal. Lots of protein and calories. Plus all real food. 

1)  oatmeal (I grind it first with a coffee bean grinder
2) bananna
3) cup dark berries
3) cup spinach
4) 2 plain Greek yogurt
5)  natural peanut butter
6) liquid egg whites
7) milk
8) 1 scoop protein powder if you still need more protein


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 15, 2021)

That one sounds delicious @JC Grifter. Should try that sometime, as my experience with those weight gainers was negative as felt bloated and slow not to mention how expensive these are.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 15, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> That one sounds delicious @JC Grifter. Should try that sometime, as my experience with those weight gainers was negative as felt bloated and slow not to mention how expensive these are.


It’s soooo good! I should mention you want chocolate whey if you’re going to add any protein powder. The chocolate and peanut butter compliment each other so much. You’ll love it.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 15, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> It’s soooo good! I should mention you want chocolate whey if you’re going to add any protein powder. The chocolate and peanut butter compliment each other so much. You’ll love it.


Sounds better than the chalky chemical-y flavor of those store-bought mass gainers for sure!


----------



## Yano (Nov 15, 2021)

so ,, not pop tarts ?


----------



## CJ (Nov 15, 2021)

Yano said:


> so ,, not pop tarts ?


And a protein shake!!!  😋🤗😋🤗😋


----------



## TomJ (Nov 15, 2021)

Mass gainers are just a bunch of sugar that fucks your stomach up. 

I tried a bunch of them, optimum nutritions serious mass was the only one I could even remotely stomach.

All it really did was slaughter my actual appetite and left me feeling bloated and uncomfortable as hell for hours after. 

I'm super against them in principle nowadays, if they weren't the right move for a skinny, hardgainer twink like me, then they aren't the right move for anyone. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Nov 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> And a protein shake!!!  😋🤗😋🤗😋


Amen , couple cherry poptarts and a protein shake now thats muscle food !!


----------



## CJ (Nov 15, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Transparent Labs Mass Gainer is 15 servings for $69.00
> 53g protein
> 114g carbs
> 
> ...


I'm not saying this to be a dick, I swear I'm not. But rather because you have expressed this strongly before... 

HBCD is made from cornstarch. ALL cornstarch is GMO.


----------



## CJ (Nov 15, 2021)

Yano said:


> Amen , couple cherry poptarts and a protein shake now thats muscle food !!


No!!! 

S'mores.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 15, 2021)

use less scoops , not the whole serving or itll be sludge


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm not saying this to be a dick, I swear I'm not. But rather because you have expressed this strongly before...
> 
> HBCD is made from cornstarch. ALL cornstarch is GMO.


It is GMO...









						Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin Premium Pre-Workout or Post-Workout Supplement
					

Muscle Feast offers a trademarked highly-branched-cyclic-dextrin, also known as cluster dextrin. Perfect way to increase performance in serious athletes.




					www.musclefeast.com


----------



## ATLRigger (Nov 15, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> Don’t buy weight gainers. They’re all junk and sugar. You can make your own high calorie protein shakes. Adjust the portions to your goal. Lots of protein and calories. Plus all real food.
> 
> 1)  oatmeal (I grind it first with a coffee bean grinder
> 2) bananna
> ...


That’s legit.


----------



## ATLRigger (Nov 15, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Mass gainers are just a bunch of sugar that fucks your stomach up.
> 
> I tried a bunch of them, optimum nutritions serious mass was the only one I could even remotely stomach.
> 
> ...


Exactly.  I was fine consuming 4k calories with food alone.  Idk why I thought a silly mass gainer would help.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 15, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> Don’t buy weight gainers. They’re all junk and sugar. You can make your own high calorie protein shakes. Adjust the portions to your goal. Lots of protein and calories. Plus all real food.
> 
> 1) oatmeal (I grind it first with a coffee bean grinder
> 2) bananna
> ...


This sounds delicious. I might have to bookmark that one

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 15, 2021)

It’s a bunch of sugar and crap carbs . Your better off making your own shake


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 16, 2021)

I got a 10lb bag of ON mass gainer. Used one serving.

It’s free to anyone that’ll pay the shipping 😁


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2021)

I like this stuff, tastes good, mixes well, don't even use the steel mixing ball. But I only use half a serving, which is half a standard size shaker bottle full of powder.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I like this stuff, tastes good, mixes well, don't even use the steel mixing ball. But I only use half a serving, which is half a standard size shaker bottle full of powder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15266
> View attachment 15267


That's the stuff I used to use, same here, I was using only one scoop at a time. 

Even then it still felt heavier than a regular shake with the same protein content. 
I felt like it was more of a meal replacement than a weight gainer

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

Weight gainers are universally maltodextrin and whey concentrate. Save money and buy pancake mix they are all maltodextrin and add cheap whey. I'd rather not see any of you do that but it's still better than getting ripped off buying a "gainer."


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 24, 2021)

John McCallum 'Get Big Drink' - Physical Culture Study
					

The quest for greater size has long plagued both the ‘hard gainer’ and the muscle bound hunk. At times it can seem that the need to ingest greater calories is almost




					physicalculturestudy.com


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 1, 2021)

I am switching to whole milk.  I will also consume lots of egg nog this month.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Whole milk + protein powder + a bunch of peanut butter is better than any weight gainer crap.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 2, 2021)

Is Chocolate Milk Good for Workout Recovery?
					

Chocolate milk helps with muscle growth and athletic performance. Nothing fancy required for a superior recovery drink. Pass the carton!




					www.verywellfit.com


----------



## TODAY (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Whole milk + protein powder + a bunch of peanut butter is better than any weight gainer crap.


Truth. Throw some dates, bananas, oats ,etc. in there for variety


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 2, 2021)

I think I mentioned it in another thread.. costco pizza is a better mass Gainer than these shakes


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

I bought another bag of Serious Mass just for the convenience. 🖕you all!!!   🤣


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 20, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Transparent Labs Mass Gainer is 15 servings for $69.00
> 53g protein
> 114g carbs
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipe.   Someday I may try it !!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Thank you for the recipe.   Someday I may try it !!


I attribute all my gains to not taking recommendations from Skullcrusher. So just be advised brother.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I attribute all my gains to not taking recommendations from Skullcrusher. So just be advised brother.


What a weird overly complicated concoction he pulled out of his ass. 
There’s no reason to waste expensive cyclic dextrin in there with the other shit to slow down the digestion and completely destroy the point on cyclic dextrin.
Wtf is the point in the collagen peptides?

Just eggwhites, whey, maybe honey and oatmeal and some evoo or nut butter would suffice. 
Did nobody call out candy crusher on his dumb shit before I joined?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did nobody call out candy crusher on his dumb shit before I joined?


Lol no not much only the most ridiculous stuff that went way overboard.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

Here guys
Fucking a 😂  all it takes is a little common sense and a basic half assed understanding of nutrition which everyone taking drugs should have:
1cup pasturized eggwhites 
2scoops favorite protein powder
1 cup oatmeal dry 
2tbsp honey 
2tbsp almond butter 

75g protein 
89g carbs 
19g fat

Cheap and not retarded.
More carbs? Add more carbs
More fats? You guessed it… add more fats
More protein? Well I shit you not. No magic here… hold on to your pants… add more of your choice of protein..

Like bananas? Throw those fuckers in to.

Have at it. 

Chocolate syrup? You guessed it, put it in there.
Oh no, sugar and glycemic index or something else that doesn’t matter. 
Guess what? The other shit slows the digestion so there’s no boogey monster to cause that scary insulin spike


----------

